# ecryptfs and nfs4

## Cr0t

I am unable to mount share my /Storage folder over nfs4, which is using ecryptfs.

/etc/fstab:

/Storage      /Storage      ecryptfs        user,defaults,exec      0 0

/etc/exports:

/Storage   192.168.0.0/27(sync,no_root_squash,rw,no_subtree_check)

the mount just hangs if I try to mount /Storage over nfs4.

----------

## Cr0t

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=450867

We do not currently have plans to support eCryptfs on NFS.

great

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

The bug is about doing an ecryptfs on top of NFS, not NFS of an ecryptfs mount. Are you certain it is ecryptfs that's problematic here?

Try exporting a regular location with NFSv4 instead of the ecryptfs one, just to pinpoint where the problem might be.

Also, NFS is difficult to debug. really...  :Sad: 

----------

## Cr0t

 *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> The bug is about doing an ecryptfs on top of NFS, not NFS of an ecryptfs mount. Are you certain it is ecryptfs that's problematic here?
> 
> Try exporting a regular location with NFSv4 instead of the ecryptfs one, just to pinpoint where the problem might be.
> 
> Also, NFS is difficult to debug. really... 

 Exporting a normal folder works just fine.

----------

